# What Happened In Your Birth Year?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2012)

Cool site to check out...http://whathappenedinmybirthyear.com/


----------



## Planxty (May 10, 2013)

Peter Pan was the big film, Kruschev was first secretary of the Communist party, Ian Fleming publishes the first James Bond novel (Casino Royale)


----------



## rkunsaw (May 10, 2013)

I was born three days after the Japs bombed Pearl Harbor.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2013)

Interesting link.

_The Donna Reed Show_ was on TV, _South Pacific_ was the hit movie and _Doctor Zhivago_ was the hottest book.

Andy Gibb was born on my birth-date. In later years, Patsy Cline and John Belushi both die on my birthday.  

*sigh* It WAS a different world then ...


----------



## That Guy (May 10, 2013)

Mikhail Kalashnikov designs the AK47 assault rifle.  Great.  Just great...


----------



## TICA (May 10, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Mikhail Kalashnikov designs the AK47 assault rifle.  Great.  Just great...



I'm cracking up!!!:rofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Mikhail Kalashnikov designs the AK47 assault rifle.  Great.  Just great...



I thought he was busy dancing _Swan Lake_ that year ...


----------



## That Guy (May 11, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I thought he was busy dancing _Swan Lake_ that year ...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2013)

That Guy said:


> * Corps de Kalashnikov *



Yep - you too never fail to meet my expectations!

Nice one!


----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2013)

Well, the 37 models were on sale, but I am not saying.


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Well, the 37 models were on sale, but I am not saying.








Funny you should mention that.  Saw a beautiful '37 Chevrolet Deluxe, yesterday.  Don't make 'em like they used too, Pappy.


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2013)

On my 16th birthday, my dad gave me a 37 Buick Special straight 8. Real oil burner but I had more fun with that car. As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, I will put it on the forum.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2015)

In the year - and on the day - I was born angels appeared blowing trumpets, the clouds parted and there I was.

... it was all downhill after that.


----------



## Shan (Apr 9, 2015)

World War 2 was declared in Britain about 15 minutes after my birth.
I swear I had nothing to do with it!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2015)

New movie, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs was released. Best book seller, Gone with the Wind. Good Lord I'm old.:holymoly:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2015)

Pappy said:


> New movie, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs was released. Best book seller, Gone with the Wind. *Good Lord I'm old.*:holymoly:



It took forever for my birthyear to load!!


----------



## Shan (Apr 9, 2015)

I get the blame for everything! ;(


----------



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> It took forever for my birthyear to load!!



hey Ken, has it loaded yet?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 10, 2015)

Pappy said:


> hey Ken, has it loaded yet?


----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2015)

In the year I was born, among other things:

Everyone an individual. Everyone special. Everyone taking a different path through life. 
It's 2015.


The world is a different place.


What path have you taken?

I took the road less traveled and found the road less traveled for a reason. There should have been warning signs.


----------



## IKE (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm with you Ken.....It does take a long time to completely load.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 3, 2017)

You can always just google your birth year.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 3, 2017)

Oog  carved the first wheel out of solid rock.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2017)

The year I was born the CIA backed a coup to overthrow the government in Guatemala and people flocked to the theaters to see Three Coins in the Fountain.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2017)

That was fun.   Rear Window was a big selling movie in 1954.   Good movie.  And Queen Elizabeth was crowned that year too


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 3, 2017)

In my birth year of 1936, the Royal Family of England visited America for the first time in History!

Black American athlete Jesse Owens won several gold medals in the Olympics that year, beating some of Hitler's "Master Race" athletes in track events.

_I don't need for anything to "load"...I just knew this._

HDH


----------



## Trade (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 5, 2017)

I read the headlines on my birthday. Really none of them were earth shattering.  No great inventions. I never heard of three quarters of the "Stars" that were born with me. One nice fact I found was:
The year I was born, 3.8 million babies in the US were conceived.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 5, 2017)

The year I was born, "It's a Wonderful Life" with Jimmy Stewart premiered, 10 Nazi war criminals were hanged as a result of the Nuremberg Trials, and the US dropped an atom bomb on Bikini Atoll.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 21, 2020)

A fun site indeed, SeaBreeze!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 21, 2020)

FDR was inaugurated the year I was born.


----------



## jujube (Jul 21, 2020)

I would think that the fact that *I* was born should be enough excitement for _any_ year......


----------

